# Who am I?



## Dracaena (Apr 21, 2012)

Had a lot of work with postprocessing with this one to get the right image for me. I think some of you will like this and others will think it's rubbish. But thanks for watching anyway ..

A vote for this picture would be appreciated, spiders could use some more appreciation -> http://canon.nrc.nl/Picture/view/7819





Pablo


----------



## Naturalmente (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, if this is what you want, there is an atmosphere of horror movie.
 Original scene.


----------



## Dracaena (Apr 21, 2012)

Naturalmente said:


> Well, if this is what you want, there is an atmosphere of horror movie.
> Original scene.



A mystical horror atmosphere kinda describes my goal with this pic yes . Thanks for the comment


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Interesting! Not my usual take, but it is different enough to be kind of fun!

I ought to let you do that on a photo of my ex-wife, but I don't want to scare anyone that badly!    lol!


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies ! If you like my spiderpic and wanna give your vote to a macropic in the canon contest you can vote for mine -> Canon EOS 6D Contest
Just a click! Thanks


----------

